# Polariod LCD TV's



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

Just to let anyone who is concidering buying one, think twice!

I have a 37" lcd and it has worked nice for exactly 2 years to the day. Started having problems where I would turn on the tv and get a loud feedback noise through the speakers. I could mute it and after about 10 mins. it would go away. A couple of days later when I would turn on my tv, in addition to the sound, I would get colored lines going up and down my screen. After turning the tv off and on a couple of times I would finally get a good picture but still had to mute the tv for about 10 mins.

Now, sometimes when I turn on the tv it locks up and I have to unplug the tv to get it to respond.

After calling Polariod, it seems they know about the problem and have a fix in place. I can have one of there techs come to my home and replace the "controller box" for $225.00 or I can pay the $225.00 have them ship the box to my home, I can replace it and send the bad part back and get a $100.00 refund. If they fix it I get a 90 warrenty, if I fix it myself, it's "as is" with no warrenty.

Upside is they have "in home" service, downside is they have 1 year warrenties on their tv's with a "known" controller box issue, then they only want to warrenty the offending part for 90 days only if they fix it for you.

It was as good tv for 2 years, still has a good picture when it works, but for the price paid I feel there is better quality tvs out there.


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

I had one of the many with the bad power supply. I 2nd the notion....they're junk and stay away.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Of course you know that Polaroid TVs have virtually no connection to Polaroid. A company licensed the name to put on their relatively low-end bargain line of TVs. There's a lot of that in the CE business these days.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

IIP said:


> Of course you know that Polaroid TVs have virtually no connection to Polaroid. A company licensed the name to put on their relatively low-end bargain line of TVs. There's a lot of that in the CE business these days.


To stress the point, there is a LOT of this going on with many products.

Many brands are really just licenses these days and many are still loyal to them since the brands have history with them. That is why the other companies pay to license their products with their brand


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! My next door neighbor has the same 37" Polaroid and is facing problems with pictures going away and before it goes away, they get an awful buzzing sound out of it. The problem with them is that they have the TV on from early morning until bedtime every day. They also watch a lot of standard definition TV programs with 4:3 set on.

I've had my 32" Polaroid longer than they have had theirs and I still do NOT have any problem with it. I'm very particular with what I watch. I've watched very, very few 4:3 TV programs (local news) and prefer to stick to HD programs only. The only downside to that TV is the speakers. I've had to try to turn the volume nearly all the way up but I've decided to do away with the TV's speakers and used an external source (surround sound system) for audio. I'm very happy with this TV I've got. It's even on more than the 46" 1080p Samsung we have.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah its crap. I have 15" and you would think sucha small size wouldnt make too bad of a quality. But they managed it. Its considered HDTV with component outputs. Picture so bad I couldnt keep it even in my bathroom.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had no problems at all with my 32" Polaroid HDTV but after reading this forum, I think I will give Vizio, Samsung or other name brand a try when I go buy a 22 incher. My only problem with my 32" Polaroid is the speakers; I've had to turn the volume nearly all the way up if I want to hear something so like I said, I've had the volume off and used an external surround sound.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

ironwood said:


> yeah its crap. I have 15" and you would think sucha small size wouldnt make too bad of a quality. But they managed it. Its considered HDTV with component outputs. Picture so bad I couldnt keep it even in my bathroom.


Are you refering to this?



















The thing has BAD contrast (450:1), but it's 1080i. It's crap unless you use high definition. I use the thing in the dining room simply to watch holiday specials.

Here is the reason, cartoons don't need many colors to look good, hi def does it all for them:










The problem is, the damn thing has no atsc, it has ntsc. If the person above wanted high def, they'd need a set top box of some sort, either pay or atsc hd. And that won't do in a bathroom.

I'd have to agree. They found a way to screw up a 15" 1080i tv. It seems to me it was made as a kids tv, just not marketed as such.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a friend with a 32" polaroid that he had bought about three years ago. He sold it a few months back but said he never had any issues with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

we are a repair shop with 6 of them in the shop with bad power supplies. if you can get the power supply they cost as much as the stupid tv. Charge a bench fee if your working on them upfront cause you will likely get stuck with it in your shop and have to dispose of it at your cost.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The Polaroid that we all know and remember from the instant camera days went bankrupt in 2001. What was left eventually ended up in a Minnesota based company that turned out to be a Ponzi scheme. They are now going through another bankruptcy liquidation round.
http://www.examiner.com/x-7719-Minn...laroid-and-Petters-how-the-mighty-have-fallen

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aQdphguZPJ8I&refer=home

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aG6.UHWAu2EI


----------

